# 6.0 doubles mileage!



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

Just wanted to let you other Ford 6.0 guys out there know that I'm finally getting good mileage. I just installed a 58 volt Swamps Diesel FICM with the PHP 40 HP tune on it. My scan gauge was showing 9.1 to 10.7 MPG before the swap. Now it's between 22.4 and 24.8. I do have other mods but this is the one that made the difference. I do believe it will pay for itself pretty quickly.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I would only go by hand calculate, your EOT is on the high side too. Cooler is getting plugged.


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

Yeah I know it. I will be sure and update this when i do get my first actual calculations. I was just so happy to see something above 10. I just had to share. I haven't had time to run a full tank through it yet. 
The EOT is a fan problem I think. I'm having my tunes rewritten to have the fan come on at a lower temp.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Your WT is fine so I would say the fan engagement is OK, Just keep an eye on it. Do you already have the EGR delete?


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

Jay Baker said:


> Your WT is fine so I would say the fan engagement is OK, Just keep an eye on it. Do you already have the EGR delete?


No I don't. I have a bulletproof egr on it and it's programmed closed at the moment. The oil has been warm For a long time now. Ever since I put my new cooler in. I put a pusher fan on it and it helped a little so that's why I'm having the fan speed changed. If that doesn't work I don't know what I'm going to do. Maybe change the grill to a RBP that's fully open or something like that. At first I thought the turbo having high EGT #'s was heating up my oil and I haven't completely given up on that theory yet. It's a work in progress lol!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

The more you turn on the fan your MPG's will suffer. I know what ya mean work in progress. I keep trying to get more out of mine too


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

Jay Baker said:


> The more you turn on the fan your MPG's will suffer. I know what ya mean work in progress. I keep trying to get more out of mine too


I appreciate the input. Its always good to get others thoughts and experiences.


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

So here is the official mileage after the FICM replacement. I did it the old fashioned way this time. Well, kinda! Still had to use a little calculator technology lol.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Nice. I just picked up a 6.0 and I'm getting 14.5-15mpg. I still have a few things to do before I start on the tunes.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

John Shannon said:


> So here is the official mileage after the FICM replacement. I did it the old fashioned way this time. Well, kinda! Still had to use a little calculator technology lol.
> 
> View attachment 523966


Not bad, I'm getting that mileage in a 2005 F350 4x4. I've had the EGR blocked, oil cooler changed, new heads, studded etc.... it's worth it. Been a great truck since then. And figures now I'm looking at downsizing to a 1/2 ton... it's always something!

:cheers:


----------



## Swagger McDaddy (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey, first post..

I am also running the PHP programmer, and while I'm sure I picked up a few MPG's, what is nice is how much faster the truck responds to throttle input... It's a dog without that FICM reprogram.... Mine is on the 80hp setting, can't wait to stud the truck, and knock it back to 40hp and tune the PCM side... 

I am afraid that no amount of fan/air stuff you do is going to bring down that ECT/EOT delta. Going to need a new oil cooler.. I know you don't wanna hear that noise!! Have you flushed to coolant out with something other than the ****e Ford stuff? I am going to change it out, and not do the chemical flush, which virtually guarantees a clogged cooler since I has me a low delta...

Party on..


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

Swagger McDaddy said:


> Hey, first post..
> 
> I am also running the PHP programmer, and while I'm sure I picked up a few MPG's, what is nice is how much faster the truck responds to throttle input... It's a dog without that FICM reprogram.... Mine is on the 80hp setting, can't wait to stud the truck, and knock it back to 40hp and tune the PCM side...
> 
> ...


I agree about the throttle response. I fell in love with my truck all over again. I put a bulletproof oil cooler in it a couple years ago. I have come to the conclusion I have a bad fan clutch. It's not spinning nearly fast enough.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Glad to see you guys are liking the programming. 

How long did it take to get everything?


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Why would a stock 6.0 only get 10mpg? Is that normal?


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

rockyraider said:


> Why would a stock 6.0 only get 10mpg? Is that normal?


For some of the newer calibrations, yes. Ford has the "if it ain't broke, fix it 'till it is" philosophy on tuning.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

rockyraider said:


> Why would a stock 6.0 only get 10mpg?  Is that normal?


I was thinking the same, I sold it a year a go but I would get 9mpg towing a small travel trailer in my 6.0.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Isn't it weird that Ford reduces engine from 7.3L to 6.0 and fuel mileage drastically drops. My stock 2000 F250 with 7.3 engine makes 18 miles/gal when driven at 65 mph (hand calculation). In town I make 15 miles/gal.


----------

